# Wow! Could this be the deal of the year? Or not...



## gkeep (May 26, 2021)

Overpainted bare Schwinn ladies frame for $125 on FeeBay. A real project...just like a few I've taken on and have waiting in the wings. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/154469294419?campid=5335809022


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2021)

Were those pedals carved out of some old bars of Zest?


----------



## pedal4416 (May 27, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Were those pedals carved out of some old bars of Zest?



Irish Springs


----------



## HEMI426 (May 27, 2021)

Better foot grip with Lava.


----------



## biker (May 27, 2021)

Umm?


----------



## all riders (May 27, 2021)

"Irish Spring, made for mans bike, but women's like it too!"


----------



## gkeep (May 29, 2021)

But those pedals are what make it "special".


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 29, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Irish Springs
> 
> View attachment 1419298



More cushion for the pushing "And the ladies like em too"


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 29, 2021)

biker said:


> Umm?



"Judge Judy, UM is not an answer"!


----------

